# Equation Formula



## Ceicei (Nov 27, 2004)

Mr. Ed Parker has mentioned "equation formula" in various writings.  This supposedly is put into use by those who have been in kenpo for quite a while.  

1) What exactly is it?  What are the parts that make up this formula?  Some say there are 5, 7, or 8 parts to it. 
2)  What is the background that led him to create the term "equation formula"? 
3)  At what point in training is this formula finally understood by kenpoists?  Is it achievable by any one who has trained long enough or does it finally come naturally to a select few?

Thank you for your time.

:asian:

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 5, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Mr. Ed Parker has mentioned "equation formula" in various writings. This supposedly is put into use by those who have been in kenpo for quite a while.
> 
> 1) What exactly is it? What are the parts that make up  this formula? Some say there are 5, 7, or 8 parts to it.
> -  Ceicei


  I know I have gone over this somewhere before in MT but I can't remember where so ... 

  Here ya go again ........

EQUATION FORMULA:for  sparring, as well as self-defense technique formulation.  

The *EQUATION** FORMULA *is: to any given  base move whether it is a single move or a series of movements, you can:  *(1)* *PREFIX* it, add a move or moves before it, *(2)* *SUFFIX *it,  add a move or moves after it, *(3)* *INSERT*, add a simultaneous move with the already  established sequence, *(4)* *REARRANGE*, change the sequence of the moves, *(5)* *ALTER* the  weapon, the target, or both, *(6)* *ADJUST *the range, the angle of execution, or both the  angle of execution and the range, *(7)* *REGULATE* the speed, the force, both speed and force,  intent and speed, *(8)* *DELETE*, exclude a move or moves from the  sequence.




			
				Ceicei said:
			
		

> 2) What is the background that led him to  create the term "equation formula"?
> - Ceicei


 The fact that you can take any give move and put moves before or after was the initial focus of Mr. Parker in the early days. As time rolled on, inserts were a necessary addition as well as the next logical factor - rearrangement to given sequences that were practiced. Deletion was an obvious possibility as well as adjustment and regulation. It was merely an evolutionary process from the embryonic to sophisticated. A "formula" had to be named to be descriptive and be able to pass on the theory to future generations. Simple




			
				Ceicei said:
			
		

> 3) At what point in training is this formula finally understood by kenpoists? Is it achievable by any one who has trained long enough or does it finally come naturally to a select few?
> - Ceicei


  Well, as Mr. Parker used to say.......  there are *3* "stages of comprehension" : *to know of*...... *to  know* and *to understand*.   To ask at what point any individual  Kenpoist "Understands" is really dependent upon the individual. This is achieved by those that study and commit to "the process" and go through the stages of learning correctly with a good instructor.

 I introduce the formula at the Orange Belt level.

   :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 11, 2004)

Thank you for your reply.  Is there a reason to teach this formula at Orange rather than, let's say, Purple or Blue, since Orange level is still working on the basics?

 - Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 12, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Is there a reason to teach this formula at Orange rather  than, let's say, Purple or Blue, since Orange level is still working on the  basics? - Ceicei


 Well, the Yellow Belt is sort of an "intro"  belt developed to give the new student an _introduction_ to _several_  different categories of the Art, Basics,  Self Defense Techniques, Freestyle,  & Philosophies (Creed and Sayings).  

 As we build upon the Yellow  Belt Material with the Orange Belt, we intensify or increase certain categories  as we plant the seeds of knowledge of Kenpo one step (belt) at a time.   

 The Equation Formula is a basic concept of arrangement that should be  introduced early in one's training.  Now, I don't go into _*great*_  detail at this point, but rather treat it as one of those areas of study (that  Mr. Parker would refer to as) that you should "know of" then as time goes on  "know" and eventually "understand" completely.   

 I believe this is why  Mr. Parker placed it here in Orange.

 :asian:


----------

